# Dog with pyometra, please read.



## dreday (Nov 18, 2007)

*Dog with pyometra, please read. UPDATE*

Hi, I'm new here.

I have two dogs and one cat. Vivi is the first pet I've ever had. I got her when she was 7 months old. I would take her to the vet for shots and such, but never spayed. Obviously I now know this was the wrong decision, but I was truly ignorant of all the problems that could arise. (outside of pregnancy) When I got my second dog, I had him neutered and since Vivi was an inside dog never left alone, I thought it would be alright.

When she was 9 and had her heat, I finally heard about pyometra. I was vigilant in watching for it, but I thought she was too old to get spayed. Now she's 10 and had her heat. About a week after, I noticed lack of energy, didn't want to really eat, and had an accident in the house. I immediately took her to the doggie ER (it was Sunday)

I knew deep down it was pyometra. That night my best friend had emergency surgery. They did blood panels before and after and said they were clean and her organs were not infected and we were lucky we brought her in when we did. The day after surgery she was transferred to my regular vet, where she stayed another 2 days.

She is now home, on antibiotics for ten days. The pain patch came off on Wednesday. She kept having accidents in the house and would squat and strain. The vet said it most likely wasn't a UTI, but that she was still in some pain. So last night we got some more pain meds.

So, her staples look good, the accidents have all but stopped, but I'm terrified. It's like I just sit and watch her now and I think I'm making her nervous!! 

She won't eat dog food, but will eat baby food and chicken breast with rice, basically anything that isn't dog food!
I'm afraid I'm going to have to retrain her to eat dog food. Can the meds decrease her appetite?

She still isn't as active as before, but I'm hoping it's because of all the meds she's on and the fact her whole belly is stapled. She is very alert, just sleeps a lot more.

Anyways, I've obviously learned my lesson. But I'm just wondering if anyone else has gone through this and what is your experience? Her antibiotics are due to end on Wednesday, and her staples come out the day after thanksgiving.

Thanks for reading.

I also just wanted to add I know I was stupid. I've been crying and beating myself up for being so stupid. I'm ashamed that I've hurt my dog because of my ignorance.

The emergency vets were wonderful. They didn't lecture me and just said "now you know."

Believe me, lesson learned and I've got the new grey hairs to prove it.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm so glad you were vigilant and got her to the evets on time. Beating yourself up won't do anyone any good. It'll just stress you out, and Vivi will sense that and be stressed too. She's safe now. 

It's very normal for older dogs, especially those who've had very involved procedures, to recover completely from anesthesia and surgery. A lot times they'll be mopier than normal and have a poor appetite. Remember, a spay is like a person getting a hysterectomy --it's a major surgery in the best of circumstances -- so now imagine it's an older woman with a major infection going on. If she wants to eat babyfood or chicken and rice, as long as she's eating, that's fine for now. 

If it persists or if it worries you, don't be afraid to call your vet or the e-vet. They may ask you to run her in to have her staples and temp checked, and it's always possible she might need a different antibiotic.


----------



## dreday (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for replying!!

One more question? Is it normal for her to have an accident in the house? It just happened again! She's no longer straining, but after she gets the pain med, she falls asleep for a while and then just gets up and urinates right there! It's not every hour or anything, but usually an hour or so before she normally goes out. Should I take her out more often? The problem is she's not letting me know she needs to, she just goes.

The vet didn't seem concerned and said that she might be a bit out of it because of the meds and it might be a slight behavioral issue also. Like, she just doesn't feel like going outside or something. 
There is no blood in the urine and she still is full of energy.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

If she had a UTI, _most likely_, the antibiotic she's already on would take care of that. She's probably just still feeling under the weather.


----------



## dreday (Nov 18, 2007)

That's what the vet said.

Thanks again! I'm just so nervous.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

our dog just had surg and would not eat at all. she is a lab and usually scarfs down the food. the vet said the pain patch she has taped to her leg for 6 days will effect her hunger. does your dog have a pain patch on?


----------



## dreday (Nov 18, 2007)

No. The pain patch was taken off Wed afternoon (per vets orders). Her appetite is good, just not for dog food. Although, I think she has gotten wise to us putting her pills in the food! She now waits and sniffs before she eats.

She was started on another pain med last night because of the urinating issue, the vet thinks she may still be in a bit of pain and that's why she's trying to urinate. She said the antibiotics should cover any UTI and her blood levels were fine for her kidneys.

Man, those pain meds make a dog loopy!


----------



## dreday (Nov 18, 2007)

One more post, sorry. 

I don't know if this matters, but Vivi (as well as my other dog) are mutts. I like to think I rescued them. I've been reading this forum, and it seems most dogs on here are purebreds.
Is there a difference in recovery time? I don't think so, but you never know.

I love and think purebreds are beautiful, but mutts hold a special place in my heart!

Actually, all pets hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

There is no difference between a mixed breed and a purebred medicaly.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

a pyometra spay is a much bigger deal than a regular spay. 
like the others mentioned she may have a UTI but she also may be just to painful to get up and go outside..... 

I am glad you caught the pyo as I am sure you know how dangerous they can be. 

we had a pyo here back in the early spring.... some scary but it was just a few days.... and she was back up and running..... 

oh yeah there are plenty of people here with mixed breeds so no worries about that, she should heal up in no time. 
good luck with her 
s


----------



## dreday (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.

Well, she slept thru the night with no accidents! We went out, she pooped and peed with no straining at all. She has a great appetite this morning, and she's finally barking her happy/excited barks when it's time to eat!

She also took her meds w/out problems. She seems to be slowly getting back to her old self (knock wood).

7 days until stitches come out!!










This is Vivi.


----------

